
I met John Collison and Courtland Allen today – this is what I learned - joetawadrous
Hey everyone :)<p>I really want to share with you something amazing that happened today!<p>There was an Indie Hackers meetup in Dublin, Ireland. I&#x27;m from a city called Cork that is about 3 hours drive from Dublin. As soon as I heard Courtland was interviewing John Collison at this meetup, I decided to travel up from Cork to Dublin!<p>And it was amazing. I learned so much during the interview, and took loads of notes! I even got to speak to John about some of my ideas. I also spoke with Courtlands +1 Cloey about becoming an ambassador for Indie Hacker events in my city!<p>Here are some of the things that the interview covered:<p>1) Core attributes of a promising founder worth following: - Progress&#x2F;trajectory over time - How well they lead a team &amp; - Make the vision happen - Most impressed when someone is way ahead of where you thought they would be when you check up&#x2F;see them a few months later.<p>2) Indie Makers have such a benefit of being small, fast, nimble workers in comparison to big companies.<p>We can easily pivot and vastly change a project of ours. We can change as we learn more about our users.<p>Big companies can take months&#x2F;years for even the smallest of pivots.<p>3) Before you find a product market you can pivot your project as many times as necessary until you find something that works.<p>Then you only have one thing to do: scale, scale, scale.<p>4) Be obsessed with the little details. - listen to every single person who uses your product - reply to every single person who emails you about your product - ask them what they like and do not like - iterate your product, make changes, pivot if necessary<p>Well, you get the idea! John &amp; Courtland had many interesting things to say. So much valuable information in such a short amount of time. I can hardly believe it.<p>You can read more about it here https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;joeytawadrous&#x2F;status&#x2F;1060681217216036864
======
100-xyz
Hey, Thanks for posting. Its nice to see a summary of things you learned.

~~~
joetawadrous
You are so very welcome!

PS: How did you see this post - it's dead?

And I'm not sure why!

